
Everybody Hates the Key Card. Will Your Phone Replace It? - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/24/travel/hotel-security-mobile-keys.html
======
landcoctos
I don't hate it and I don't want to install an app which will give unknown
data to an unknown party.

